# Portraits: Updated



## spider (Oct 7, 2010)

New thread: Up to date and open for anyone to post.


"It's about Quality, not Quantity"


I'll suggest posting only one photo a day, though.

This photo is among my favorite of my portraiture. 
It is SOOC (straight out of camera) minus some cropping as well as the applied text.

I used my Canon EOS 50D (shot on manual) with a Canon 35-350mm f3.5-5.6 USM L lens with some minor strobist work from the right, eye level with the model.


----------



## spider (Oct 9, 2010)

from lastnight


----------



## Crysta (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh so pretty, I wish i got paid to do nice work like that  I am shootign an indian sikh wedding, well I have been shooting it since wensday.. haha , today is the grooms ceremony and tomorrow is the reception and temple.. yay! 
ill post pics laters!


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 9, 2010)

*Wow!*

Makes her look like she has shadowy Angel Wings and the background frames well :clap: 

I hope it's O.K. to comment w/ out Posting a Pic {Mine are Not of that Quality} You have Inspired me 2 get *new* Camera :worship:


----------



## spider (Oct 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see them Centipede! My photos are only decent right now

Thank you Sharpfang!I just use a Canon EOS 50D, for the first shot I used the 35-350mm lens and the second I went back to my basic 28-135mm

Here's a self portrait:
Used Canon EOS 50D, Pentax K Mount (manual focus) 28-70mm f2.8 (at 28mm and f4)
Shutter 1/40
ISO 100
Shot in manual at monochrome/red filter


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 12, 2010)

Very very nice. I have a couple of friends who are 'tattooed models' and I live vicariously through their photoshoots...ah if only i were young.....


----------



## spider (Oct 12, 2010)

I do have some photoshoots similar to what you are talking about coming up. 
Just some edgey photoshoots, nothing too serious.


This is a photo from today - one of my favs from the set


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 12, 2010)

love it! you are quite talented.


----------



## spider (Oct 13, 2010)

Gesticulator said:


> love it! you are quite talented.


Thank you! Anyone else going to post some Portraits?


----------



## rattler420 (Oct 13, 2010)

spider said:


> Thank you! Anyone else going to post some Portraits?


portraits of inanimate objects foot the bill? if so here is a pic of a mushroom i took while on vacation here in england.  

im quite the amateur & find non-human's much easier to work with all in all   sorry if its not what your looking for


----------



## Crysta (Oct 14, 2010)

Some graduate shots I did for some girls. Unedited..Not artsy like you guys haha..

Ill look at the wedding shots later;
pic 1, iso 100, f2.2, 1/200th, 0 exposure compensation
pic 2, iso 100, f2.0, 1/200th, 0 exposure compensation
cloudy day
rebel xti with canon 85mm f/1.8


----------



## spider (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the shots, the low fstops are pretty lovely.
I believe I will break out my cheap-o 50mm f1.8 this friday for my shoot with the same girl from the RedBull photos


I should mention these colors are all as they were in the sky at the moment I snapped the photo. 
This photo is purely SOOC, excluding the Text and some cropping


----------



## Anubis77 (Oct 14, 2010)

If only I had the equipment for human photography... These are fantastic. That quality straight out of the camera is amazing.

My P&S Canon S5 isn't very flattering to people. I'll stick to portraits of other animals for now. It's impossible to tell when you've got the spider's bad side. They're much more approving clients.


----------



## Crysta (Oct 14, 2010)

what camera do you use spider? That sky is hot like the girl....;d


----------



## spider (Oct 14, 2010)

Just an ole EOS 50D

I'll repost this photo with a less distracting text - as a friend of mine suggested.

This photo is SOOC minus cropping and text.

I don't remember the details but I will tell you I used a Circular polarizer on darkest rotation.


----------



## Crysta (Oct 15, 2010)

spider said:


>


Hmm one comment on this photo...
is that your light kit stand I see in the way right? ;p


----------



## spider (Oct 15, 2010)

At the very bottom right? 

Hmmmmm, I suppose that light stand did get by my inspections. Nice spotting there!
It's not a light kit, though. I do my photos ghetto style.


----------



## spider (Oct 15, 2010)

SOOC
Canon EOS 50D
and a few diff strobists at work, triggered by CT-04 transmittors and receivers


----------



## spider (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's today's shot


Canon EOS 50D
50mm f1.8 (on f1.8)
Promaster 7500edf on 1/64 at 24mm with RPS studio mini soft box - eye level to model pointed at her face


----------



## Crysta (Oct 15, 2010)

old people hehe


----------



## spider (Oct 15, 2010)

A photo from todays session with my dear friend.
Handheld shot, shot with the EOS 50D - lights are a Promaster 7500edf at 35mm and full power, other is a Yongnuo yn460 at full power, both trigger on left and right at same level with CT-04


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 16, 2010)

Spider...you are indeed very talented. i will be the subject of a shoot tomorrow...if they come out decent, i will post. I'm not modelesque or anything...just a 46 year old inked lady.


----------



## spider (Oct 16, 2010)

Why thank you Gesticulator! I really appreciate it.
I've been trying to get my friendgirl who's got a lot of tattoos to model for me, but she's oneof the self conscious types. sigh.


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 16, 2010)

You are quite welcome, spider. It is well deserved.


----------



## spider (Oct 17, 2010)

Let's see more photos!


----------



## Crysta (Oct 18, 2010)

she's way pretty awesome 
heres some other job I did in august (my first job in vancouver!)


----------



## spider (Oct 18, 2010)

Some beautiful Bokeh you have going on there! Is that the 85mm you were using ?


I wasn't sure about this one at first, but I've come to really like it








We're doing a shoot soon in the middle of the woods with autumn leaves all around, some green, and nothing but a fur coat on with her hair curly


----------



## spider (Oct 18, 2010)

This is a bit of an out take from a product photography shoot I was doing for my buddys shop out in Texas. Oink Art Ltd.


I was inlove with the contrast in the image


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 19, 2010)

very nice. i'm a big fan of the "natural" looking subjects.


----------



## spider (Oct 19, 2010)

She's a charming one. I think we may have a tattoo photoshoot coming up soon. Idk yet, but I'm expecting to do a photoshoot with her today in the City.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 19, 2010)

rattler420 said:


> portraits of inanimate objects foot the bill? if so here is a pic of a mushroom i took while on vacation here in england.
> 
> im quite the amateur & find non-human's much easier to work with all in all   sorry if its not what your looking for


This shot is absolutely awesome!!!, please tell me this been taking here in US
I did not know they grow here, Oghhh, I can give so much to eat that :drool::drool::drool::drool:

nevermind, I got so excited that I missed England part,
agh I miss mushroom hunting!


----------



## Gesticulator (Oct 19, 2010)

spider said:


> She's a charming one. I think we may have a tattoo photoshoot coming up soon. Idk yet, but I'm expecting to do a photoshoot with her today in the City.


Very kool...looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## spider (Oct 21, 2010)

A bit different from my usual style, but I liked this photos just the same.

Canon EOS 50D, Canon 50mm f1.8 (on f2.5) Shutter 1/100, ISO 100
The lighting is longer than I feel like listing lol


----------



## Crysta (Oct 21, 2010)

When I get my business cards ready, I will be doing a beautiful man series...  but that isn't until 3weeks. 
That's going to be fun finding them...  lol! No nudity or anything, just beautiful men and their smiles.


----------



## spider (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's one of my favorites from this week
I felt it was very Dramatic


----------



## spider (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## spider (Oct 26, 2010)

a photo from this week


----------



## Crysta (Oct 26, 2010)

thats a great photo 

Heres one of my wedding shoots.


----------



## spider (Oct 28, 2010)

Pretty Sharp shot there, Centipede

This one is pretty old


----------



## netmare (Oct 30, 2010)

This one is the craziest portrait SOOCs I have taken. I promised it is not Photoshopped, and I just used the in camera EV and WB adjustment. Shot with a Sony F828. 







And this is a candid one I shot of my nephew, years ago. I had my camera on me and was walking through the living room; he's resting on the floor. The afternoon sun was coming through window and the light just looked really good.







Our angry cat.







cg


----------



## spider (Nov 2, 2010)

"I brought these for you..."


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 3, 2010)

First time using my Lester Dine Lens.
Working out the kinks.

It was a bad E-bay experience but I ended up with a functional ( repaired ) lens, though the focus moves far too rough.. the lens is decent.


----------



## spider (Nov 3, 2010)

I've always been timid about lenses on ebay. I buy only from the Trusted sellers with the highest ratings. Always seems to work out well. You pay a little more for the piece of mind.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 4, 2010)

spider said:


> I've always been timid about lenses on ebay. I buy only from the Trusted sellers with the highest ratings. Always seems to work out well. You pay a little more for the piece of mind.


Yeah I've had good luck on several lenses prior, this guy was a crook and due to my persistence is no longer selling.


----------



## Crysta (Nov 14, 2010)

Well I am still not odne going through 2500 photos from my previous wedding,(3day event) so I will post 2 average shots and later on take the 3 best from the 2500 and post it here


----------



## Crysta (Dec 6, 2010)

Havn't seen any updates from spider yet 
Heres one of my bosses kids.


----------



## spider (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sorry I've been gone for so long!

Here is one from this week 

Holley Primm of Live 80, a band from Dallas, TX.


----------



## Teal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Portraits aren't my strong point (ya know, because they involve other humans usually).. but I got this one of my son the other day that I liked...







And, if we can post non-human portraits... I'd like to share these 













*


----------



## Crysta (Dec 9, 2010)

those dog pics are beautiful teal  what lens? 

spider i want those boots lol


----------



## Teal (Dec 9, 2010)

*Thank you Crysta  They were taken with a stock little Nikon... I'm not sure of the dimensions, it was a borrowed camera that I was using for the first time. They are also unedited, except re-sizing and the text *


----------



## spider (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the dog shots


----------



## Teal (Dec 10, 2010)

*Thanks spider 

I wish I had money for a decent camera and set up.. I'd be SO happy lol *


----------



## spider (Dec 10, 2010)

I just recently bought the new Canon EOS 60D. It's pretty legit.
Wasn't sure at first about it but I'd only be out 950 and could return it.
But, as always with Canon, it performs spectacularly. 18mp CMOS Sensor with 1080p HD recording as well. The flip out screen is great too because when I put it up, I close the screen and dont worry about scratches.

this shot here is from my old Canon EOS 50D (15mp cmos sensor, 6.3 fps)

I think the details of this shot are SS 1/160, ISO 100, f3.5, and two flashes from behind me at above left and right triggered wirelessly via CT-04


----------



## skinheaddave (Dec 10, 2010)

This picture doesn't deserve to be in this thread from an artistic standpoint, but since there is talk of technique I thought I would add it.

Last night I figured I would start to muck about with high speed photography.  I won't be in town to pick up electronics components to do a piezoelectric or mic-based trigger for a bit, so I figured I'd go low tech.  Two sheets of cardboard with tin foil at the edges acting as a switch on the flash.  Set the camera up for a long exposure in total darkness, stumbled my way to a piece of wood I'd put on the floor to get my mark and then hit the bag with the trigger taped to it. 

There was no delay, so you don't really get the deflection of the bag.  Also, the trigger cast a shadow on my hand and even when edited out it doesn't look quite right.  Still, as first attemps go I think I like direction and will play around with it more in future.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## spider (Dec 12, 2010)

Very ingenious, I'd say, Dave


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 12, 2010)

skinheaddave said:


> This picture doesn't deserve to be in this thread from an artistic standpoint, but since there is talk of technique I thought I would add it.
> 
> Last night I figured I would start to muck about with high speed photography.  I won't be in town to pick up electronics components to do a piezoelectric or mic-based trigger for a bit, so I figured I'd go low tech.  Two sheets of cardboard with tin foil at the edges acting as a switch on the flash.  Set the camera up for a long exposure in total darkness, stumbled my way to a piece of wood I'd put on the floor to get my mark and then hit the bag with the trigger taped to it.
> 
> ...


very cool  

what if the trigger was behind the bag and required a small deflection ?? 

one of my latest. The over exposure was accidental.. but I kind of like it.


----------



## spider (Dec 12, 2010)

I should have moved her further from the wall to prevent a shadow, but I let it slide


----------



## spider (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Teal (Dec 16, 2010)

*That outfit is sensational.. I forgot to say that last time! lol *


----------



## Crysta (Dec 17, 2010)

Everyone has such skill  and dave nice idea!! ...
as teal said, man i love that outfit too..those boots...I could walk 2 minutes in them, and feel sexy till my feet rot...

tried something here with the flare, I like it!


EDIT...fixed her zombie complexion..
first version
V. 1 http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f310/CrystaPerak/IMG_3167bsmall.jpg

V. 2 http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f310/CrystaPerak/IMG_3167NEWESTskinjobb-1.jpg

new below





Aligment correction


----------



## Crysta (Dec 18, 2010)

at the christmas light event in stanley park, vancouver bc (lights are the dots)
 my 2 friends caught n the act lol


----------



## spider (Dec 19, 2010)

Bokehhhhhhhhh <3


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 19, 2010)

spider said:


> Bokehhhhhhhhh <3


that's what I was thinking !!! very nice effect in this pic


----------



## spider (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd post my most recent projects but lately I've been doing nothing but lingerie photoshoots with new models.

Sorry guys!


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 21, 2010)

That is so cute crysta! Im looking forward to the beautiful man pictures, hope you have the same taste as I do


----------



## Crysta (Dec 21, 2010)

glad you guys liked the pictures, how ever im still far from good!~ need to upgrade my camera so I don't have any ugly grain ~ 

My taste is very beautiful men. Nothing naked.. just beautiful lol
 youll see later on~

baby


----------



## Dravensmom (Dec 22, 2010)

aww what a cutie! I miss my son being so small.


----------



## spider (Dec 24, 2010)

The studio should be done being set up by mid January at the latest so everyone should expect plenty of updates from me


----------



## spider (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ArachnoYak (Dec 28, 2010)

I like this thread.  Nice work you two.


----------



## Crysta (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a shoot with a girl on friday so Ill post some pictures then ! 

lovely colors there spider

I am planning on a t2i or a 60d. 
Cant afford a mark II


----------



## spider (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Boorantula!
And Crysta, why does everyone want the 5D mark 2?

I shoot with the 60D


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 28, 2010)

Nerri1029 said:


> very cool
> 
> what if the trigger was behind the bag and required a small deflection ??
> 
> one of my latest. The over exposure was accidental.. but I kind of like it.


I think this one is priceless.

Nice photography, everyone.


----------



## spider (Dec 29, 2010)

Shoot from December 28th


----------



## Crysta (Dec 29, 2010)

We get more work with a mark II lol i've been turned down a few times because I did not have one. But that's probably cause im not as good as a photographer as you yet! love the last photo sooo much! lovely light! thats with a stand right? or is it all natural? or flash?
also heard there wasn't much difference between t2i and 60d that true?


----------



## spider (Dec 29, 2010)

I wouldn't know about the T2I. The 60D is the big brother to the 50D, both are amazing pieces of work.

That shot in my last post was with two strobes on fractions of full power, I don't remember how little power. Shot that with the great little lens (EF 50mm f1.8) which is just hard to beat for a tack sharp, dime a dozen lens!

Also, if I remember right, I was shooting at 1/100 SS, ISO 100, f3.2, and K5700. Shot it on JPEG, the colors are SOOC


----------



## moose35 (Dec 29, 2010)

my niece.

finally figured out how make my camera take b/w's


----------



## spider (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Teal (Dec 30, 2010)

spider said:


> Shoot from December 28th


*

I don't make a habit of quoting pictures...

But  wow! *


----------



## spider (Dec 30, 2010)

:"> Thank you


----------



## spider (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I like this one

*"Mother Nature"*


----------



## Crysta (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice spider!
Shoot tomorrow for me, hopefully my model works out! lol


----------



## spider (Dec 31, 2010)

Crysta said:


> Very nice spider!
> Shoot tomorrow for me, hopefully my model works out! lol


Thank you 

Does anyone have a 70-200mm f2.8, or 85mm 1.8 lens they're looking to part with?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Dec 31, 2010)

I like that one too spider. 

What lighting do you use primarily? Flash or spot? or combo?
(I'm just learning all this so if I asked it incorrectly let me know)


----------



## spider (Dec 31, 2010)

Two different Strobes but one main straight at back right, diagonal to subject at eye level. Shot bare on 1/16 at 80mm for minor eye catch


----------



## Crysta (Dec 31, 2010)

spider said:


> Thank you
> 
> Does anyone have a 70-200mm f2.8, or 85mm 1.8 lens they're looking to part with?


Umm ill trade you for a 70-200mm for my 85mm 1.8 lol


----------



## spider (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont have either, that's why I was asking if anyone had one of either.. or both.


----------



## bioshock (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya know spider id be willing to do a trade for one of those girls or even buy one from you haha!!


----------



## spider (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't say that'll ever happen, Sorry bud

I'll post new photos soon

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------


----------



## Crysta (Jan 2, 2011)

That last ones really cute spider!!  do you have a MUA or Hairstylist that helps you out with the shoots?

Heres my animal portrait capturing satisfaction completly.. (had to sneak this lol)


----------



## spider (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cute photo ^^^


I have a friend/MUA/Hairstylist that comes down to help with themed shoots that we do in the studio. You all can expect a lot more from the studio here soon!


----------



## spider (Jan 2, 2011)

Nothing too elaborate going on here, just a headshot







Funny story, I busted my 50mm lens a few minutes after I took these shots. 
I busted it on accident ofcourse and in my rage I tossed it down the stairs, where it then shattered into pieces. Oh well, ordering another today


----------



## Crysta (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh the poor 50mm...buy me one too while you are at it please?  I dont have one.. lol

I like your last photo but the softness of the skin bothers me a little - i guess i like your crisp previous style better. But I am sure the modle will love it.


----------



## spider (Jan 2, 2011)

I had to do that because she was broken out a little bit and wanted it fixed.
I'll post another tonight


----------



## spider (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's a crisp photo for ya Crysta







---------- Post added at 05:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 AM ----------

I just wanted to post this again, but with a watermark


----------



## spider (Jan 5, 2011)

Something new from the Studio 
Hope you enjoy 

*"Kicking up dust and laughing in the face of Evil"*


----------



## Crysta (Jan 8, 2011)

Yay a crisp photo thank you!!   i like that one alot. 
The last one is abit silly heheehhe i like how there is actually dust in it

Also... 
i've been busy as well


----------



## Crysta (Jan 8, 2011)

This ones quite normal looking but the model makes it look good lol


----------



## spider (Jan 8, 2011)

Would it be too edgy to post a photo on here of a girl in a bathing suit top?


----------



## spider (Jan 9, 2011)

SOOC


----------



## Crysta (Jan 10, 2011)

shinnnny what lens? 
and I dont think anyone would mind swimsuits lol


----------



## spider (Jan 10, 2011)

It was an MD Mount, used via adaptor ofcourse, Sigma 28mm f2.8 on the EOS 60D body

As is the same with this photo


----------



## spider (Jan 12, 2011)

* Take Me Under*


----------



## spider (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## spider (Jan 17, 2011)

It appears I am the only person posting now :/










Engagement photos, French Quarter, New Orleans, Lousiana


----------



## spider (Jan 28, 2011)

A little something from the studio, sort of "behind the scenes"


----------



## Crysta (Jan 28, 2011)

Spider, you got it going on! I really wants a 60d!!!... 

I dont have any recent portrait works, but heres one I took last night of the mist in my yard. Maybe a portrait of the street light being a 'moon' lol
Canon Powershot G10 is amazing in night!


----------



## spider (Jan 28, 2011)

A camera isn't much without the right lighting.

Nice Street shot, Crysta


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 30, 2011)

Crysta said:


> I dont have any recent portrait works, but heres one I took last night of the mist in my yard. Maybe a portrait of the street light being a 'moon' lol
> Canon Powershot G10 is amazing in night!


_Nice!_ It kind of reminds me of Silent Hill. (I mean that in the best of ways. I love the Silent Hill games) I can almost see a health drink near the tree and a monster about to crawl out from under the car! =D

I love it!


----------



## spider (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## PinkZebraBooty (Feb 5, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Spider, you got it going on! I really wants a 60d!!!...
> 
> I dont have any recent portrait works, but heres one I took last night of the mist in my yard. Maybe a portrait of the street light being a 'moon' lol
> Canon Powershot G10 is amazing in night!


Ooh, I love this one!


----------



## Crysta (Feb 5, 2011)

spider said:


> http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz360/codyjphotography/Leslie%20Guyton/IMG_5634.jpg


Oh what she holding in this one spider? 

- thanks PZB


----
I just might fix the background for this one, but right now im lazy


----------



## spider (Feb 5, 2011)

She was holding a monocle, part of her necklace.


----------



## Crysta (Feb 7, 2011)

Spider - i had to google monocle...those are cool 

More from the pair above..like this one all happy and sparkly


----------



## Crysta (Feb 8, 2011)

family picture i edited that gets printed out later - they wanted simple so I delivered simple woo


----------



## spider (Feb 13, 2011)

Love the baby photo

Here's something I decided to work on, vogue inspired (the word composition)
I sized it down to 800x600


----------



## spider (Feb 14, 2011)

Resized it


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2011)

How come nobody else is posting photos?


----------



## Crysta (Feb 15, 2011)

I like them they look great  especially the last one 

the first one bothers me a bit with the red lipstick leaking to the oposit side. but thats about it.


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2011)

Crysta said:


> I like them they look great  especially the last one
> 
> the first one bothers me a bit with the red lipstick leaking to the oposit side. but thats about it.


I agree

I can't wait to get outdoors and start shoot with both nat. and artificial light.
New models to work with as well!


----------



## Crysta (Feb 15, 2011)

spider said:


> I agree
> 
> I can't wait to get outdoors and start shoot with both nat. and artificial light.
> New models to work with as well!


Ohoh lucky!

Lately i've been doing childrens reception parties so all I got is kids/family shots lol

I cant afford model shoots atm. Need to save up for a 60d or t21...


----------



## spider (Feb 15, 2011)

Get the 60D. 
I'm looking to get the EOS 1DS Mark 4 as my next camera, but a Hasselblad HD40 would be cool too


----------



## spider (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't you have an 85mm lens Crysta?


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 17, 2011)

So I took some portraits of my daughter's basketball team.
Next year I might charge a nominal fee.

Used a 135mm 2.8 at f4.0 
a Daylight bulb (5500K) on the subject's right side a 45watt slave on the other and my flash mounted on a bracket 6 inches or so above. 

I'm just starting with this so ANY tips or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> So I took some portraits of my daughter's basketball team.
> 
> I'm just starting with this so ANY tips or advice would be much appreciated.


just b/c i played basketball ever since i could walk does this bug me... great picture, but put the words right side up! haha not that big of a deal, but it does look funny when they are _perfectly_ upside down.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 17, 2011)

Widowman10 said:


> just b/c i played basketball ever since i could walk does this bug me... great picture, but put the words right side up! haha not that big of a deal, but it does look funny when they are _perfectly_ upside down.



Yes when I saw it after the pic was taken I sighed.. yes the words are PERFECTLY upside down, not randomly at an angle which would have been better.  But eh it's my daughter. it kind of makes sense 

These things I have mental notes on for next time.
I actually plan to buy one ( nice and colorful ) for the portraits next time.


----------



## Crysta (Feb 17, 2011)

spider said:


> Don't you have an 85mm lens Crysta?


Yep I do, why? 
1.8 
want to trade a 60d for it?  lol



Nerri1029 said:


> Yes when I saw it after the pic was taken I sighed.. yes the words are PERFECTLY upside down, not randomly at an angle which would have been better.  But eh it's my daughter. it kind of makes sense
> 
> These things I have mental notes on for next time.
> I actually plan to buy one ( nice and colorful ) for the portraits next time.


Your lighting is nice and even, but i'd recommend a background light to take the shadows off of the background and lighten it up abit.
Also, her eyes aren't infocus, they need to be nice and clear to make the image HQ, it also will give a more professional quality. I think that lens is sharpest at f5.6- f8




spider said:


> Get the 60D.
> I'm looking to get the EOS 1DS Mark 4 as my next camera, but a Hasselblad HD40 would be cool too


Ill work for you if you guys me one tooo!  
but I dont think i'd personally spend over 1500$ on a camera...to much. and I rarely take pictures bigger then poster size so i dont see the need. sure its cool lol


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 18, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Your lighting is nice and even, but i'd recommend a background light to take the shadows off of the background and lighten it up abit.
> Also, her eyes aren't infocus, they need to be nice and clear to make the image HQ, it also will give a more professional quality. I think that lens is sharpest at f5.6- f8


thanks  

Exactly the info I need 

As for the background... it was a school stage curtain. and I ran out of room. so they had to stand practically back against the curtain.  
NEXT time I will light it  thanks..  but it will also be further back so as to be out of focus.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 18, 2011)

My turn, not really a portait per-say, but I think it'll do! 

I do storm chasing in the spring months, when I can... caught this beauty, among other shots, June 17th, 2010 during the Southern Minnesota tornado outbreak. ;P

(HookEchoMedia is my media outlet group for licensing footage to news agencies, etc)


----------



## spider (Feb 19, 2011)

Crysta, you wish I'd trade the 60D! hahah
I will trade you an old Minolta X-7A with an 80-200mm though?


----------



## Crysta (Feb 19, 2011)

spider said:


> Crysta, you wish I'd trade the 60D! hahah
> I will trade you an old Minolta X-7A with an 80-200mm though?


you silly 
 
im sure you can find a f1.8 for about 350 on craiglist.


----------



## spider (Feb 20, 2011)

Only found one and the lady never responded 


Anyway, here's a shot from Feb. 19th


----------



## spider (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## moose35 (Feb 22, 2011)

those last 2 are neat shots


keep up the good work


moose


----------



## spider (Feb 22, 2011)

Much appreciated! 
More coming soon

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Just for giggles


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute shot... 

BUT WOW.. is that the new full format 24Mpix 12mm - 500mm zuperzoom SpongeBob DSS-SLR ?? That thing can shoot 40 fps I hear :clap: how did you get one? they only made 2 and I know the Pope didn't lend you his !!


----------



## spider (Feb 23, 2011)

Me and the pope are real tight. 
It's actually a large format, 50mp sensor (similar to the Hasselblad H4D-50)
and it's only 25fps


----------



## Crysta (Feb 24, 2011)

hhaha the last one is cute!
I actually went back to see the hasselblad...rolf!!! 

I havn't been able to photograph for awhile, I am itching too!


----------



## spider (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful girls Crysta!


----------



## Crysta (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh spider, love her eye color!

Heres a photo that I took randomly at a shoot, and it makes me wish the background wasn't so crappy


----------



## spider (Feb 25, 2011)

Once again, my trusty nifty fifty comes through


----------



## spider (Feb 26, 2011)

Here's one more


----------



## Nerri1029 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice, very Audrey Hepburn


----------



## spider (Feb 26, 2011)

"Who is He?"


----------



## Crysta (Feb 26, 2011)

(love the last picture!! )

I am going to do a sunset shoot next week, but I never shot a sunset style yet. 
Any tips? 

We are recreating an engagement proposal on the beach  It's going to be beeeeeautiful! lol


----------



## spider (Feb 26, 2011)

Crysta said:


> (love the last picture!! )
> 
> I am going to do a sunset shoot next week, but I never shot a sunset style yet.
> Any tips?
> ...


Lots of strobe power and a high aperture, like f9 and 1/200 SS and ISO 100


----------



## Crysta (Feb 26, 2011)

spider said:


> Lots of strobe power and a high aperture, like f9 and 1/200 SS and ISO 100


Someday ill be able to afford strobes... lol


----------



## spider (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in my studio stuff about 3k total


----------



## spider (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 2, 2011)

Can I get an opinion on this lens?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160539678215&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


it's 85mm but since I'm not shooting with a full frame the effective length is 
127.5mm +or- 

- Is it worth the $ to buy it?

- better to save and get something made for Digital?


----------



## spider (Mar 2, 2011)

I've bought Minolta MD Lenses for 25$ before.
I am not too familiar with that lens but I know that for a Canon EF Mount 85mm f1.8 lens, it is around 400$ for a lens with a superb review. I'd buy digital.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 2, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> Can I get an opinion on this lens?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160539678215&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 
> ...


Note: This lens will works with 35mm SLR film camera NOT digital SLR camera.

unless you have a 35mm SLR camera  
 Canon 85mm 1.8 is usually 375-475 on-line 

here
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-85mm-Medium-Telephoto-Cameras/dp/B00007GQLU


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 2, 2011)

Crysta said:


> Note: This lens will works with 35mm SLR film camera NOT digital SLR camera.
> 
> unless you have a 35mm SLR camera
> Canon 85mm 1.8 is usually 375-475 on-line
> ...


I have an adapter, been using SLR lenses. 

Is there something about this specific lens that makes you think otherwise?


----------



## spider (Mar 3, 2011)

MD to EOS Adaptors are only 35 bucks on ebay. A great investment because MD lenses are usually cheap as dirt!


----------



## Crysta (Mar 3, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> I have an adapter, been using SLR lenses.
> 
> Is there something about this specific lens that makes you think otherwise?


Nope, I just completely forgot about the adapter xD!  (I just copy and pasted that from the ebay link xD)



spider said:


> MD to EOS Adaptors are only 35 bucks on ebay. A great investment because MD lenses are usually cheap as dirt!


Oppps!!!


----------



## spider (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got a Minolta X-7A (with battery grip) and 80-200mm lens with 2x teleconverter that I'll trade off


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 3, 2011)

I got rid of my 35mm stuff, kept some lenses, which is why I'm shooting with a SONY DSLR.

So I'm looking at this:

SONY 100mm F2.8


----------



## spider (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know anything about Sony. Always been shooting with Canon since I started.

Anyone have new portraits to post? My next concept shoot is Sunday


----------



## Crysta (Mar 3, 2011)

My shoots are saturday and sunday  ill have some then. 

I dont know anything about sony either...canon girl here... :0!


----------



## spider (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll trade you the minolta kit for a lens Crysta


----------



## Crysta (Mar 5, 2011)

spider said:


> I'll trade you the minolta kit for a lens Crysta


hehehe  
Any idea why the colors go away when I upload it to photobucket? looks so flat   here is photobucket link for comparison to below
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f310/CrystaPerak/STACYTHELEOPARDB.jpg
heres the work of the lovely 85mm 1.8.... 

replaced with deviantart link






this is stacey, she pulled this look off nicely...wild! and playful!


----------



## spider (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you should edit her skin. 
The photo is amazing however, I lover her leopard print and her over all look. nice DOF as well


----------



## Crysta (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks spider 


heres miss world canada delegate! Poonam Punni for Miss World Canada 2011!


----------



## spider (Mar 6, 2011)

Shes gorgeous!
But Id edit that scar on her left arm there


----------



## Crysta (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks cody the edit was awesome!!  

heres some new stuff fromt today, an engagement shoot


----------



## spider (Mar 6, 2011)

Very cute and nice DOF.
I am currently waiting on a Minolta mound (MD) vivitar auto 28mm f2.5 lens to come in. Should be shooting with that very soon.


----------



## spider (Mar 8, 2011)

Still waiting on this pretty little lens to come in!


----------



## Crysta (Mar 8, 2011)

how is that lens? do you think its worth it? does the adaptor cause image quality decreasnesS?


----------



## spider (Mar 8, 2011)

Crysta said:


> how is that lens? do you think its worth it? does the adaptor cause image quality decreasnesS?


Ive reviewed some photos taken with it, it is pretty sharp and I love the shallow DOF, though, I will be shooting around 5.6-9.0 on my EOS 60D body. 
And in my past experience with MD to EOS adaptors (35$) there has been no visible decrease (not that I had an original image to judge by) in the photo quality.

IMHO, Sometimes these MF lenses add a certain character to an image. And its sometimes bragging rights


----------



## Crysta (Mar 11, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
im so sad
I had a chance to get a 28mm f2.8 Vivitar......w/ adaptor............but I baught a 65$ jacket 2hrs before seeing the post.... im so sad...

this is your fault to get me wanting one...


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

I was hoping to get the lens in today but I'll be damn if the guy might have ripped me off. I hope not, since he's a top rated seller on eBay. 

The aperture on the said lens above is an awkward 2.5, but Im speculating they exhaderated and it's really 2.8. Either way, it should be an awesome lens, assuming it comes in ofcourse lol.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 11, 2011)

I asked dad and he said a-ok! So I am getting this lens with an adapter for 125$ ... i think that's good? 2.8 in mint condition, and the pictures online look stunning!!

hm, ill get the serial # and see .... oh its by tokina

Actually instead of the 28mm I may be contemplating this lens
55mm f1.4 Mamiya for 125$...
http://vimeo.com/17791538
Watch from 1:08 and I was stolen to want this lens....... lol

ahhh ...but i really do need a good eye level portrait lens, what am I gonna dooooo...


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

125 for a Minolta lens?


----------



## Crysta (Mar 11, 2011)

spider said:


> 125 for a Minolta lens?


explain more I am not familiar with old lenses 



heres where i got it from if this helps
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/pho/2259954011.html


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585462487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI

this one is supposed to be made by Kiron
if my info is correct.


----------



## Crysta (Mar 11, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200585462487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI
> 
> this one is supposed to be made by Kiron
> if my info is correct.


I see!
125$ includes the 30$ adapter so its actually 95$ lets see if i can do some bargaining to make it lower...


----------



## spider (Mar 11, 2011)

If it were a Minolta MD Rokkor lens, I could possibly see 90 dollars, but I see them often go for 75$.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 12, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Minolta-135mm-f...73873924?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item230ee6fb04

I have this lens, and tho I'm just a noob. I like it plenty.


ALSO:

Why are 85mm prime lenses so expensive?

Made better because usually they are for prof portraiture?

Or just harder to find?


----------



## spider (Mar 12, 2011)

The Canon EF 85mm f1.8 lens is a fast, sharp lens with a nice 8 blade aperture. (or is it nine?) and all that for around 400 dollars isn't bad at all!


----------



## spider (Mar 12, 2011)

EOS 60D
50mm f1.8 lens
SS - 1/200
f 9.0
iso 100

two strobes in play here as well


----------



## Crysta (Mar 13, 2011)

another one I like from the shoot alot. 85mm 1.8 bokeh is just beautiful!~~


----------



## spider (Mar 14, 2011)

What's the aperture blade count on that puppy? 8 or 9 isn't it?


----------



## Crysta (Mar 14, 2011)

8  i just like it soo much lol


----------



## Rob1985 (Mar 14, 2011)

lucky man Crysta...


----------



## spider (Mar 21, 2011)

Used my Vivitar 28mm f2.5 for this shot


----------



## spider (Mar 25, 2011)

I'll be putting my new 17-50mm f2.8 (Tamron - EF Mount) lens through its paces soon!

This was shot with the EOS 60D body and a Vivitar 28mm f2.5 MD mount lens


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my latest try. let me know..


----------



## Czalz (Mar 27, 2011)

*Two of the clan*

Here are two of my kiddos. Pics taken with I-phone.


----------



## spider (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice even tones, Nerri, but the outter effect is rather cheezey


Here's a shot with the new 17-50mm f2.8 lens (Tamron)
Used Strobe at full power behind umbrella above left, sun swatter to camera left






edit: his shirt is a little over exposed but I hate white shirts - hard to work with outdoors.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 28, 2011)

spider said:


> Nice even tones, Nerri, but the outter effect is rather cheezey


Yep I agree... but their Mom liked it.  and I was playing around with Lightroom.


----------



## spider (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey if the customer is happy, that's all that matters!
In a paying gig, the customer comes first


----------



## Nerri1029 (Mar 28, 2011)

spider said:


> Hey if the customer is happy, that's all that matters!
> In a paying gig, the customer comes first


Or when the "customer" is also the wife. 
I have 5 models at my beck and call.  and they work REALLY cheap.

here's the first one again. minus the haze.


----------



## PinkZebraBooty (Mar 29, 2011)

Nerri1029 said:


> Here's my latest try. let me know..


Adorable girls, Nerri.


----------



## spider (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Crysta (Apr 3, 2011)

beautiful girl spider! 

heres some kids that will be players someday







edit
also spider, here is a before and after editing thing i did to get rid of bags and hair that was in the way on the guys face





getting better woo


----------



## spider (Apr 4, 2011)

Very good post processing work Crysta, Bravo


----------



## Crysta (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks spider  

also, me and my friend wanted to do a photoshoot together, so we went to a park, and there was a place that reminded me of your work, so i did some fan art... 
However, I dont have any lighting, so its all natural, sunsetish.


----------



## tebs (Apr 9, 2011)

wow....very nice Crysta! Here's a couple of mine...one of my shortie and another, our drummer...


----------



## Crysta (Apr 9, 2011)

that last photo is sooooo sharp ! what lens are you using?

another kinda reminds me of twlight setting haha


----------



## tebs (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah she does kinda look vicious 

Anyway, I was using my Nikon 70-300 VR lens on that pic of our drummer...I did a little bit of post processing on that one...I actually softened it up a bit with the whole noise/gaussian blur layer technique......

Here's a recent one.... i was playing around with the panning thing....couldn't quite get the effect i was looking for...i wanna blame it on the lens..it wasn't fast enough


----------



## spider (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## Nerri1029 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the lines !
the pattern of the bricks is interrupted, like it leads you to the subject 

very nice.


----------



## tebs (Apr 18, 2011)

never thought the use of a brick backdrop can ever be used without looking too cliche....that one clearly does not look cliche...fresh and current....nice work Spider!


----------



## spider (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## spider (Apr 22, 2011)




----------

